# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  EGREAT EG-M31B Νetwork High Definition Player

## B52

Λοιπον ας κανω μια παρουσιαση για το μικρο θαυαματουργο "κουτακι" που κανει τα παντα με μονο 199 ευρα......

Μερικες photos....



















Με το που το παρελαβα του εκανα ενα firmware upgrade και το συνδεσα με την TV μεσω HDMI, αφου εγιναν οι ρυθμισης σε ip και λοιπα, κανεις setup το imyhome στον server. (προγραμμα που καθοριζει πιο folder θα κανει sharing για το streaming). that's it !!!!!!!!!
Παιζει απροβληματιστα αρχεια .mkv ακομα και σε αναλυση 1080p/24 και οτι πιο "βαρυ" υπαρχει.....  ::  
Οι διαστασεις του ειναι 16,5 cm και ειναι μικροτερο απο μια κουτα τσιγαρα....  :: 
To μοναδικο προβλημα του (ακομα γιατι θα λυθει σε επομενο firmware) ειναι οτι δεν μπορει να κανει downgrade σε ηχο DTS και ετσι δεν ακουγεται τιποτα σε συνδεση HDMI με TV.
Με αρχεια AC3 δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα, αλλα και με το DTS μπορουμε να περασουμε τον ηχο απο την optical εξοδο του σε καποιο εξωτερικο ενισχυτη.
Επισης καταφερα να παιξω Blueray rip και το ατιμο ειδε και τα .srt αρχεια, δηλαδη βλεπεις blueray με Ελληνικους υποτιτλους κατι που σπανιζει απο τα μπλε δισκακια στο Ελλαδισταν.
Διαβαζει photos και mp3 και ετσι γινεται απο τα καλυτερα multimedia station μεσα στο σπιτι και ολα αυτα με τον ευκολο χειρισμο απο ενα τηλεκοντρολ.
Το παρτυ αρχιζει οταν του βαλεις δισκο μεσα μιας και μπορει να σηκωνει υπηρεσιες οπως torrent client και αλλα.

Συνεχιζεται, παω να δω καμια ταινια....  :: 

Μερικα spec....

EG-M31B Features

* Sigma Designs 8635c CPU
* USB Slave (enable player to be just plugged into a PC to copy media files)
* 512mb RAM for future better firmware update
* HDMI 1.3 supporting DTSHD、Dolby® True HD, LPCM passthrough
* Support Internal SATA I/II hard disk up to 1TB
* Esata connections for external eSATA drives
* Multiple languages (On Screen Display and Subtitles) support - (English,Dutch, Greek, Russian, Czech, Portugese, Spanish, Swedish, Chinese Traditional , Chinese Simplified) More can be added in future firmwares.
* Power on/off switch
* Remote Control power off ability
* Gold plated connectors

Technical Specifications

Hardware

* CPU:SIGMA DESIGNS SMP8635

* DDR DRAM :Hynix 64-bit 512Mb

* External NOR Flash :Spansion 16-bit 256Mb

* LANCHIP: REATEK RTL8201CP

*Audio D/A CHIP: AKM AK4420

* HDMI 1.3 CHIP: SILICON IMAGE SIL9134

* SATA TO USB: JMICRON JM20335

*ESATA HOST: SUNPLUS SPIF225

*USB HOST: GENESYS GL850A





Video Output :

* HDMI 1.3 supporting DTSHD、Dolby® True HD, LPCM passthrough

* Component (Y/Pb/Pr)

* Composite

Audio Output :

* Stereo

* SPDIF Digital audio output

* connector for optional DTS decode board has inside

Networking :

Ethernet interface, 10-baseT/100-baseT

Support USB WIFI,configue should be 802.11N



USB :

* USB 2.0 host 2 port

* USB 2.0 slave

* Device Classifications : Mass storage device

ESATA ports

*ESATA HOST*1

*ESATA SLAVE*1，rate is 3.0Gb/s

HDD Type：

* SATA Ⅰ/Ⅱ HDD

FORMAT:

* EXT3

* NTFS/FAT32

Power on/off control by RC

* Add one MCU，then it can realize power on/off by RC



Power :

* adapter AC100~240 V,DC12V/2A &5V/3A

Human Interface Device :

* Handheld remote (standard)

* USB keyboard (optional)

Connectivity Protocol(s) Support :

Protocols :

* UPnP AV NMPR v2.1

* UPnP 1.0 (connect to myiHome Lite)

* Bonjour

NMT Streaming Application Specifications :

* Streaming via HTTP protocol over local network or the Internet

* WMS over HTTP support via the Internet

* RTSP over HTTP support via the Internet

* support recovery from firmware update fail

* support UI change

* support file delete/copy/paste

Media Container :



Video [extension(s)] :

* ASF/WMV [.asf, .wmv]

* MOV/MP4 [.mov, .mp4]

* MPEG2PS [.ps]

* MPEG2TS [.ts]

* AVI [.avi, divx]

* MPG [.mpg, .mpe, .mpeg, .m2v, .vob, .vro]

Audio [extension(s)] :

* WAV [.wav, .pcm]

* ADIF, ADTS [.aac]

* M4A [.m4a]

* O.G.G. [.ogg]

* ASF/WMA [.asf, .wma]

* FLAC [.flac]

Subtitle [extension(s)] :

* MicroDVD [.sub]

* SubRip [.srt]

* Sub Station Alpha [.ssa]

* Sami [.smi]

OSD Language:

English,Dutch, Greek, Russian, Czech, Portugese, Spanish, Swedish, Chinese Traditional , Chinese Simplified.

More may be added via future updates 

Media Codecs :

Video :

* 4 standard definition streams (PAL and NTSC formats) in any of the following

format: H.264, VC-1,MPEG-4 and MPEG-2,MKV,M2TS,TS,AVI

* One high definition stream 1920 x 1080i(60), 1920 x 1080p (30), 1280 x720p

(60) and one standard definition stream simultaneously

* H.264 MP/HP @L4.1

* VC-1/WMV9 [email protected], [email protected]

* MPEG-4 ASP @L5 1

* MPEG-2 [email protected] and [email protected]

Audio :

* MPEG 1/2 Audio Layers I, II, and III (MP3)

* Dolby Digital(R) (AC-3)

* DTS

* PCM

* MPEG-2/4 AAC LC and HE

* Microsoft WMA and WMA Pro

* Supports the audio sampling rates at 8, 16, 22.05, 24, 32, 44.1, 48, and 96KHz

* Audio samples at 16, 20, 24, and 32 bits per channel

* FLAC (software decode)

Note: Additional formats available in future firmware releases



Photo formats :

* JPEG (software decode)

* Animated GIF89a, BMP and PNG in browser mode

NAS + Media Server feature :

Protocols :

* DLNA v1.0 compliance on CTT test tools v1.0.

* UPnP AV NMPR v2.1

File Upload support :

* Samba version 3.0.21 (home-use)

* FTP for Digital Signage (commercial)

Download services :

* Bit Torrent btpd v0.12

NAS Management system :

* HDD format

* HDD partition create, copy, delete

* File transfer

* Password protection, etc.

Proprietary server :

* myiHome Lite (detection by Networked Media Tank slim client with UPnP 1.0)

Media Player extender :

* Supports any other DLNA compliant devices

Browser support :

* HTML 3.2 compliant and partial HTML 4.0 support

* Partial Javascript 1.5 support

* Partial CSS2 support

* Proprietary Consumer HTML support to ease navigation using a remote control

* Partial Cascading Style Sheet (CSS1)

* Partial Netscape and IE extensions including exception handling

* Cookies function support

* Full graphical frames

* Local file system implemented as disk on RAM and/or flash memory

----------


## JB172

Με πρόλαβες.  ::  
Δεν βρήκα χρόνο να το βάλω στην πρίζα το ριμάδι εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες.

Τάσο, στην συσκευασία είχε connectors data/power για τον sata δίσκο;

Από την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα πάντως έχουν ανεβάσει την τιμή στα 215 ευρώ.

----------


## B52

> Τάσο, στην συσκευασία είχε connectors data/power για τον sata δίσκο;


Nαι.. και επισης ενα καταπληκτικο hdmi καλωδιο.

----------


## JB172

Το hdmi καλώδιο το είχε και σε εμένα.
Τα καλώδια για τον εσωτερικό sata δίσκο λείπουν.  :: 
Είσαι σίγουρος ότι υπήρχαν τα συγκεκριμένα καλώδια στην συσκευασία;
Aπό τις φωτογραφίες που έχεις σηκώσει δεν τα βλέπω.

----------


## B52

Δεν το βρισκω και απιθανο.... 

http://www.egreat.gr/ ...ριξε μια ματια... 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

Μάλιστα..... Ωραία πράγματα.  ::

----------


## B52

Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι το μηχανακι ειναι για πεταμα η δεν αξιζει τα λεφτα του.... γιατι ετσι κι αλλιως γενικα σαν χωρα σε τετοια πραγματα (support) μας εχουν γραμμενους στα @@@@. 
Το inet να'ναι καλα και εκει βρισκεις τα παντα....

----------


## JB172

Μαζί σου.  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Η υποστήριξη των προιόντων της EGREAT στα ελληνικά θα σταματήσει μέχρι νεοτέρας.
Το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στο μη επαγγελματισμό εκ μέρους του E-shop.

Ευχαριστούμε

----------


## Themis Ap

> Η υποστήριξη των προιόντων της EGREAT στα ελληνικά θα σταματήσει μέχρι νεοτέρας.
> Το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στο μη επαγγελματισμό εκ μέρους του E-shop.
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε


?

EDIT: Τώρα είδα το λινκ... Τhx JB

----------


## papashark

> Τι λέτε για αυτό? http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.801695


Μοιάζει υπερβολικά πολύ με το Egreat  :: 

Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι όλα ίδια είναι και το μόνο που αλλάζει είναι το εξωτερικό κουτί και το software  ::

----------


## papako

ουτε καν το software

----------


## commando

Λιγη υπομονη guys http://www.engadget.com/2009/03/31/ion- ... i-playback

----------


## papashark

> Λιγη υπομονη guys http://www.engadget.com/2009/03/31/ion- ... i-playback


Ναι, ναι παιδιά, κάντε υπομονή λίγο ακόμα.

Βέβαια εμείς εδώ και 6μήνες βλέπουμε HD ταινίες στην τηλεόραση μας, τραβώντας ταινίες όχι μόνο από τον file server μας, αλλά και από file server των γειτόνων μας, χωρίς καν να τις κατεβάσουμε !

Εσείς όμως κάντε υπομονή !  :: 


Πάντως πέραν της πλάκας στον μεγάλο προφήτη, μπορεί και εγώ να έβαζα ένα τέτοιο μηχανάκι κάτω από την τηλεόραση, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα αντικαθιστούσα το egreat των 10Watt, με ένα PCάκι των 40Watt, μάλλον θα είχα και τα δύο. Το μόνο κακό είναι το "δεν έχω αρκετές θύρες στην τηλεόραση"  ::  

Τέλος να πω, ότι πολλοί από τους νέους δορυφορικούς δέκτες HD, έχουν την δυνατότητα να παίζουν πάρα πολλά αρχεία, και πιθανότατα να είναι τα νέα μας HD media players, το μόνο τους κακό είναι οι μικροί επεξεργαστές που δεν θα τα αφείνουν να κάνουν πολλά πράγματα ταυτόχρονα (πχ να γράφεις HD δορυφορικό κανάλι, την ώρα που βλέπεις HD ταινία που έχεις κατεβάσει νωρίτερα).

----------


## avel

> Τι λέτε για αυτό? http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.801695


Το έχει προσφορά 20 ευρω φθηνοτερα, στα 179 ευρώ, μέχρι 16/5. Link θα βρειτε απο εδω: www-eshop.gr/newsletter/mail-090502.html

----------


## gRooV

Καλημέρα, να πάρω το WD ή να περιμένω το http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.801717 ??  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Καλημέρα, να πάρω το WD ή να περιμένω το http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.801717 ??


Συγκρίνεις ανομοια πράγματσ....

ΝΜΤ = ethernet device, τραβάει από το PC σου, από nas, από άλλους κόμβους, και άμα κάνει μια μικρή αλλαγή ο 7bpm, θα βλέπεις και i-movies....

WD = stand alone device. Πέρνεις το δίσκο, τον βάζεις στο PC, σβήνεις, γράφεις, ξανακουμπώνεις στο WD, κουράστηκα, αράζεις να δεις την ταινία, φτου γαμώτο την έχεις ξαναδεί, που να ξανακουβαλάς τον usb, χέσε μέσα, βλέπεις τηλεόραση...

Nα σκεφτείς στο δικό μου ΝΜΤ ούτε δίσκο δεν του έχω βάλει μέσα  ::

----------


## [email protected]

> Καλημέρα, να πάρω το WD ή να περιμένω το http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.801717 ??


Αυτο γιατι ειναι τοσο φτηνο; Where is the catch?

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gRooV
> 
> Καλημέρα, να πάρω το WD ή να περιμένω το http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.801717 ??  
> 
> 
> Αυτο γιατι ειναι τοσο φτηνο; Where is the catch?


Το EG-M34A δεν πέρνει εσωτερικό δίσκο.

Να συμπληρώσω τον papashark. Ακούμε και shoutcasts μέσω του e-great.  ::

----------


## papako

παιρνει sata disko, απλα ειναι εξωτερικος.

----------


## [email protected]

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gRooV
> 
> ...



ΟΚ, thanx. Οπότε αν δεν θελουμε ουτως ή άλλως δισκο ειναι το ίδιο λογικά. Υποθέτω παραμένει η αδυναμια αποκωδικοποιησης DTS που λυνεται με firmware απο Popcorn Hour

----------


## JB172

Είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο.  ::  

Το θέμα με το DTS μέσω firmware από το popcorn Hour δεν το έχω ψάξει. Εχεις στην διάθεσή σου κάποιο link;

----------


## [email protected]

> Είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο.  
> 
> Το θέμα με το DTS μέσω firmware από το popcorn Hour δεν το έχω ψάξει. Εχεις στην διάθεσή σου κάποιο link;


Δεν εχω κατι προχειρο, αλλα θυμαμαι να εχω διαβασει οτι μπορει να μπει firmware απο το Popcorn hour το οποίο υποστηριζει DTS.
Επειδη ομως το Popcorn δεν εχει VGA, έτσι αχρηστευεται και η VGA θυρα του Egreat. (Επιπλεον νομιζω οτι το egreat ειναι απο τα λιγα που επιτρεπουν power on απο το τηλεχειριστήριο, και δεν ξερω αν το Popcorn το κανει αυτο)

----------


## JB172

Δεν έχει VGA θύρα το e-great. Εκτός αν εννοείς τις εξόδους HDMI, Composite και Pr,Pb,Y.

----------


## avel

Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα αυτή τη μανία να πρέπει να έχει software decoding για DTS.

Αναρωτιέμαι, είμαι ο μόνος που έχει ενισχυτή και decoder AC3/DTS, και έχω το Egreat passthrough και στα δύο;

----------


## JB172

> Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα αυτή τη μανία να πρέπει να έχει software decoding για DTS.
> 
> Αναρωτιέμαι, είμαι ο μόνος που έχει ενισχυτή και decoder AC3/DTS, και έχω το Egreat passthrough και στα δύο;


Δεν έχουν πολλοί ενισχυτή και θα ήθελαν να το ακούν στην τηλεόρασή τους μέσω HDMI. (1 wire)
Εγώ το έχω συνδέσει με την έξοδο optical στο home theater, για τον ήχο DTS.

----------


## [email protected]

> Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα αυτή τη μανία να πρέπει να έχει software decoding για DTS.
> 
> Αναρωτιέμαι, είμαι ο μόνος που έχει ενισχυτή και decoder AC3/DTS, και έχω το Egreat passthrough και στα δύο;


Ο μόνος μπορεί να μην είσαι, αλλα δεν πιστευω να νομίζεις οτι έχουμε και όλοι ενισχυτη που να παιζει DTS. Επιπλεον βολευει να το συνδέσεις κατευθειαν με την τηλεόραση μονο με το HDMI και να τελειώνεις

----------


## papashark

Nα ενημερώσω τους κάτοχους Egreat, popcorn hour, και λοιπόν Network Media Tanks, ότι πλέον υπάρχει συμβατότητα με το *i-movies* !

Απλά ξαπλώνετε αναπαυτικά στον καναπέ σας, και επιλέγετε ταινία με το τηλεκοντρόλ σας.


_Ακόμα παράκληση μην το πείτε παραέξω, ο commando ακόμα παιδεύεται με τα καλώδια, και το πήγαινε έλα του εξωτερικού σκληρού μεταξύ WD και PC, ενώ έχει κάνει διατριβή στα ψιψιψίνια και στα κοκοκόψαρα..._

----------


## JB172

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikolas_350

> Καλημέρα, να πάρω το WD ή να περιμένω το http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.801717 ??


Το άλλο ΠΣΚ λέτε να ξανά ρίξουν την τιμή (Crazy Sundays: ) ;

----------


## JB172

Το είχαν στο Crazy Sundays και από ότι θυμάμαι στα 149 ευρώ.  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

129 euro το είχαν μέχρι χτες αλλά δεν το πρόλαβα. Για τον δίσκο δεν καίγομε, την δουλεία του την κάνει και με nas, smb, external hd.

----------


## JB172

Ναι, έχεις δίκιο. Δεν την θυμόμουν καλά την τιμή. Αμέσως να την ανεβάσουν.  ::

----------


## gr_kiwi

> Nα ενημερώσω τους κάτοχους Egreat, popcorn hour, και λοιπόν Network Media Tanks, ότι πλέον υπάρχει συμβατότητα με το i-movies !
> 
> Απλά ξαπλώνετε αναπαυτικά στον καναπέ σας, και επιλέγετε ταινία με το τηλεκοντρόλ σας.


Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις πως ακριβώς γίνεται αυτο? Έβαλα στα web services το http://www.imovies.awmn και το μονο που βλέπω είναι μια γκρι οθονη... 

Για δωστε μερικές πληροφορίες ακόμα!  ::

----------


## papashark

> Nα ενημερώσω τους κάτοχους Egreat, popcorn hour, και λοιπόν Network Media Tanks, ότι πλέον υπάρχει συμβατότητα με το i-movies !
> 
> Απλά ξαπλώνετε αναπαυτικά στον καναπέ σας, και επιλέγετε ταινία με το τηλεκοντρόλ σας.
> 
> 
> Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις πως ακριβώς γίνεται αυτο? Έβαλα στα web services το http://www.imovies.awmn και το μονο που βλέπω είναι μια γκρι οθονη... 
> 
> Για δωστε μερικές πληροφορίες ακόμα!


Δεν σου ανοίγει καθόλου η σελίδα ?

Αν σου ανοίγει, πας στην ταινία που θες, και κάτω από το σηματάκι του Windows Media Player (που πάταγες για να δεις την ταινία), έχει την πατούσα για να δεις με rtsp ταινία από linux player.

----------


## nvak

> Αν σου ανοίγει, πας στην ταινία που θες, και κάτω από το σηματάκι του Windows Media Player (που πάταγες για να δεις την ταινία), έχει την πατούσα για να δεις με rtsp ταινία από linux player.


Εμένα δεν μου δουλεύει η αναζήτηση. 
Ότι και να βάλω επιστρέφει την αρχική σελίδα. Καμιά ιδέα ?

Επίσης πρέπει να έχει μικρό buffer σε σχέση με τα windows.

----------


## gr_kiwi

Οχι... δεν ανοίγει καθόλου η σελίδα... 

Πάω "web services" και προσθέτω ένα service με Url το http://www.imovies.awmn... Σωστα?

----------


## nvak

> Οχι... δεν ανοίγει καθόλου η σελίδα... 
> 
> Πάω "web services" και προσθέτω ένα service με Url το http://www.imovies.awmn... Σωστα?


Σωστά. Αν έχεις όμως κάποιο συντακτικό λάθος πχ , αντί . σου φέρνει γκρί σελίδα.

----------


## papashark

Μόλις δοκίμασα την Ταινία "Πεθαίνω για σένα" και έπαιξε με την πρώτη  :: 

Καταρχάς, μπορούμε να δούμε μόνο imovies και όχι HD και iseries.

Δεύτερον την καταχώρηση που έχω κάνει είναι απλά "http://www.imovies.awmn"

----------


## gr_kiwi

> Σωστά. Αν έχεις όμως κάποιο συντακτικό λάθος πχ , αντί . σου φέρνει γκρί σελίδα.


Όπως πχ να γράφεις awmm αντί για awmn στο τέλος  ::  

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Solved!

----------


## nvak

> Εμένα δεν μου δουλεύει η αναζήτηση. 
> Ότι και να βάλω επιστρέφει την αρχική σελίδα. Καμιά ιδέα ?


Για μένα καμία λύση ?  ::

----------


## 7bpm

> Για μένα καμία λύση ?


Για ‘σένα, πρέπει κάποιος να μου δανείσει ένα απ’ αυτά τα μηχανηματάκια ώστε να μπορέσω να παίξω λιγάκι μαζί του αλλά και να φέρω την σελίδα αναζήτησης σε compatible level μαζί του....  ::

----------


## nvak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Για μένα καμία λύση ? 
> 
> 
> Για ‘σένα, πρέπει κάποιος να μου δανείσει ένα απ’ αυτά τα μηχανηματάκια ώστε να μπορέσω να παίξω λιγάκι μαζί του αλλά και να φέρω την σελίδα αναζήτησης σε compatible level μαζί του....


Πέρασε να το πάρεις.

----------


## [email protected]

Καλησπέρα, πήρα και ε΄γω το egreat M34A χθές, μαζί με το TP-Link WN821N για N wifi, το έστησα και συνδέθηκε στο access point μου (WRT54GS με OpenWRT). Με άμεση οπτική έπαφή στα ~10m παίζει καλα divx και 720P, αλλά δυσκολεύεται στα 1080P. Αποσο βλέπω μπορεί να τραβήξει μεχρι 16Mβ/S περιπου, οπότε σε γρηγορες σκηνες που το 1080P χτυπαει ~30Mbps κανει σπασιματα. Αυτά απο NFS server, απο SMB τραβαει μεχρι τα 10Μbps περίπου.

Έχει κανείς δοκιμάσει με Access Point N? Τι ταχύτητες πιάνει τότε, ή μάλλον, μέχρι τι Bitrate μπορεί να παίξει χωρίς πρόβλημα;

Έχετε παρατηρήσει διαφορά με και χωρίς τοπικό δίσκο; Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν τον χρησιμοποιεί και για buffering.

Δοκιμασα απο USB δισκο το ιδιο 1080P και παίζει αψογα, όπως και μεσω ethernet, και μάλλιστα με smb (windows server σε αυτήν την περίπρωση, αν έχει σημασία)

Βλέπω το TP-Link WR841ND έχει 42€, το θεμα ειναι θα λύσει το πρόβλημα;

----------


## JB172

Θα σου πρότεινα τον TP-LINK TL-WR941ND που είναι 3x3 MIMO και τον έχω και εγώ και έχει 43 ευρώ σήμερα.

Θα το δοκιμάσω με το usb stick και θα σου πω, διότι τώρα το έχω συνδεμένο με lan.

----------


## [email protected]

> Θα σου πρότεινα τον TP-LINK TL-WR941ND που είναι 3x3 MIMO και τον έχω και εγώ και έχει 43 ευρώ σήμερα.
> 
> Θα το δοκιμάσω με το usb stick και θα σου πω, διότι τώρα το έχω συνδεμένο με lan.


Το 941 ήθελα να γράψω και εγώ αλλά μπερδεύτηκα! Περιμένω με αγωνία τα αποτελέσματα σου (κατα προτίμηση σε playback ταινίας, όχι απλό file transfer) γιατί φοβάμαι μήπως η ταχύτητα περιορίζεται απο τη CPU του egreat ή/και τον driver που έχει ενσωματωμένο για το USB dongle.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> Θα σου πρότεινα τον TP-LINK TL-WR941ND που είναι 3x3 MIMO και τον έχω και εγώ και έχει 43 ευρώ σήμερα.
> 
> Θα το δοκιμάσω με το usb stick και θα σου πω, διότι τώρα το έχω συνδεμένο με lan.
> 
> 
> Το 941 ήθελα να γράψω και εγώ αλλά μπερδεύτηκα! Περιμένω με αγωνία τα αποτελέσματα σου (κατα προτίμηση σε playback ταινίας, όχι απλό file transfer) γιατί φοβάμαι μήπως η ταχύτητα περιορίζεται απο τη CPU του egreat ή/και τον driver που έχει ενσωματωμένο για το USB dongle.


Εγώ με το Μ31Β βλέπω κανονικά 1080 ταινίες χωρίς κανένα σπάσιμο, αλλά από καλώδιο.

Με το AZBOX HD elite που έχω πάρει έχει γέλιο, 1080 δεν βλέπεις εύκολα, γιατί ο driver της ethernet είναι για τα μπάζα και δεν αντέχει σε πολύ traffic....  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Απο καλώδιο (LAN ή USB) βλέπω και εγώ μια χαρά, ασυρματα είναι το πρόβλημα.

Βέβαια δεν ειναι και ολα τα 1080P ίδια, παίζει ρόλο και το bitrate (αυτο που δοκιμαζω εγω έχει average 12Mbps, και max ~30) και διαφορες αλλες τεχνικες λεπτομερειες (αποσο διαβαζω δλδ, γιατι δεν ειμαι και γκουρού.

Πάντως τελικά τα NMT έχουν λόγο που βγαίνουν φτηνότερα απο HTPC...

Σχετικά με το Μ34Α, να προειδοποιήσω μελοντικούς αγοραστές του ότι το τηλεχειριστήριο που έχει μαζί δεν είναι πλήρες. Δεν έχει άσπρα φθορίζοντα κουμπιά όπως εσφαλμένα φαίνεται στη φωτο του e-shop (απο εκεί το πήρα) και στο site, λείπουν τα 4 χρωματιστά κουμπιά (προς το παρόν εχω βρει να χρειάζονται για να κανεις subscribe σε feeds στο MyMSP) και το κουμπί για standby (άρα καθε φορά για να ανέψει θελει 1μισι λεπτό). Απο μια πρώτη ερευνα που έκανα, οι λειτουργίες υπάρχουν και αν αγοράσει κανείς το πληρες χειριστήριο (~25$ στο ebay) ή έχει ενα προγραμματιζόμενο μπορεί να τις χρησιμοποιήσει.

EDIT: Νομίζω οτι το NMT έχει bug και δεν παιρνει αυτοματα IP απο το wifi, αν έχετε πρόβλημα δοκιμάστε καρφωτή IP

----------


## B52

1080p δεν παιζει καλα καλα απο lan, θες να δεις απο wifi....  ::

----------


## JB172

> EDIT: Νομίζω οτι το NMT έχει bug και δεν παιρνει αυτοματα IP απο το wifi, αν έχετε πρόβλημα δοκιμάστε καρφωτή IP


Με το ίδιο usb stick και με το τελευταίο firmware (με το προηγούμενο δεν το είχα δοκιμάσει) το M34A δίνει μία χαρά αυτόματη ip από wifi.

Τα νέα μου δεν είναι καθόλου καλά για το usb stick TP-Link WN821N με τον TP-LINK TL-WR941ND 3x3 mimo router. Βέβαια περνάει από 2 τοίχους προς το παρόν, με αποτέλεσμα να έχω 630-640 kbps στο video και 0 (ναι μηδέν) στο audio στα 1080p. Για 1080p-720p όπως το έχω τώρα δεν το συζητώ. Καλά-καλά δεν παίζει τα απλά divx.
Θα κάνω μία δοκιμή ακόμα, προσπαθώντας να προσομοιόσω το δικό σου setup με οπτική επαφή και θα ξαναποστάρω.




> 1080p δεν παιζει καλα καλα απο lan, θες να δεις απο wifi....


Μία χαρά παίζει από καλώδιο και τα 1080p. Έχω δει τουλάχιστον 20 διαφορετικές ταινίες χωρίς κοψίματα σε καρέ και ήχο. Τα bitrates σε video ήταν από 3-4 Mbps έως 25-30 Mbps και στο audio 630-1450 Kbps περίπου.
Η συνδεσμολογία που το έχω τώρα είναι M34A -> switch 10/100 -> switch 10/100/1000 -> switch 10/100/1000 -> PC pentium 4 3GHZ / 4GB RAM / HD sata με Gbit ethernet.

----------


## [email protected]

Μήπως αντι για άλλο access point έχει νόημα να βαλω ενα μηχανακι client στο υπσρχον AP και να συνδεσω ενσυρματα το egreat σε αυτό; Τα linksys WRT54 με speedbooster θα πιανουν μεταξυ τους κανα 30αρι Mbps? Βέβαια αυτο δοκιμασα να το κανω με το laptop και δεν επαιξε καλα, για την ακριβεια ηταν χειροτερα αποτι κατευθειαν στο ασυρματο.

Ξερει κανεις αν το NMT χρησιμοποιεί τον local δισκο για buffering?

----------


## JB172

θες να σου δώσω το 941 να κάνεις test;
Buffering πρέπει να κάνει στην μνήμη. Οταν ξεκινάει μία ταινία 1080p είδα να βγάζει στην οθόνη buffering χωρίς να έχω δίσκο πάνω του.
Βάλτου ένα δίσκο usb/sata και δοκίμασε να παίξεις μία ταινία 1080p μέσω wifi για να δεις αν έχει διαφορά με δίσκο ή χωρίς.

----------


## [email protected]

Και σε μένα λεει buffering, απλα λεω μηπως χρησιμοποιεί το δίσκο για επιπλεον buffer.

Αν πραγματικά δεν σου είναι πρόβλημα να δανειστώ το 941 για μια δοκιμή θα με βόλευε.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## [email protected]

Με την ευγενική προσφορά του TP-Link WR941 απο τον JB172 για μερικές δοκιμές είδα τα εξής:

1) Το egreat απ'ότι φαίνεται περιορίζεται είτε απο τον επεξεργαστή του είτε απο το USB είτε απο τον driver που χρησιμοποιεί, με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορεί να αξιοποιήσει πλήρως το 11g, πόσο μάλλον το 11n. Η καλύτερη ταχύτητα που είδα ασυρματα ήταν 2.2MBytes/s (απο PC προς το EGREAT), με το WR941 access point και το WN821 στα 10μ μέ άμεση οτπική επαφή kai 40Mhz channel width, ανεβαζοντας ενα αρχειο μεσω ftp στον δισκο του egreat. Σε playback εφτανε οριακά τα 2MBytes/s, οπότε κολλάει και στις γρήγορες σκηνές των 720p (δηλαδή ταινιες των 4.4GB, όπως και τα dvd που πάλι εχουν πρόβλημα). Για 1080 (ταινιες των 8.5GB ουτε λόγος!

2) Δοκιμάζοντας να χρησιμοποιήσω ως ethernet-wireless bridge το laptop και το WRT54GS και να συνδέσω το egreat ενσυρματα με ενα απο αυτα, τα αποτελέσματα ήταν ακομα χειρότερα, αν και δεν το εψαξα πολύ. Το WRT μαλλον κλαταρει γυρω στα 2MBytes/s με NAT, με το Laptop δεν ξερω γιατι ειχε προβλημα.

3) Βάζοντας το WN821 στο laptop σε μεταφορα SMA προς το laptop επιασα 3-4MBytes/sec με το WRT ταυτοχρονα συνδεδεμενο ως client στο N access point. Όταν το έκλεισα πηγα στα 4-5Mbytes/s. Πάντα σε ιδανικές οικιακές συνθήκες: 10μ αποσταση, αμεση οπτική επαφή και σε καναλι που δεν βλεπω να λειτουργεί κάτι άλλο me 40Mhz channel width. Υποθετω τα laptops με ενσωματωμένη 11n καρτα δεν θα περιοριζονται απο το usb και θα εχουν και καλυτερη κεραια οποτε θα πιανουν παραπανω. 5Mbytes/sec πάντως πρεπει να ειναι αρκετα για τα περισσοτερα 1080p.

Τελικά επεστρεψα το egreat και το WN821 στο eshop αφού δεν πραγματοποιούν αυτά που υπόσχονται και περιμένω να ελεγχθούν για να γίνει πίστωση.

Ως γενική εμπειρία αυτό που μου έμεινε είναι οτι μπορει η CPU του egreat να επαρκει για 1080p (το διαπιστωσα και ο ιδιος παιζοντας απο ethernet και usb δισκο) όμως συνολικά το μηχανάκι αφήνει μια αίσθηση ανικανοποίητου. Είδικα στο M34A έχουν κόψει απο παντού, ακόμα και απο το τηλεχειριστήριο που δεν είναι πλήρες. Τα μενού είναι ΠΟΛΥ ΑΡΓΑ και πρωτόγονα, ειδικά αν έχει παίξει κανείς έστω και λίγο με ενα media center περιβάλλον σε PC (WMC, mediaportal, XBMC κλπ) ενώ η δυνατοτητα wireless υπάρχει μονο για περιφερειακές χρήσεις, και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ειναι N. Διαβάζω οτι σε λίγο θα βγουν νεα μηχανακια (Popcorn Hour C-200) με δυνατότερη CPU πάντως, μένει να τα δούμε στην πράξη.
Πάντως για καποιον που εχει ethernet στο σαλονι του στα 125€ ειναι τιμια αγορα το egreat, αρκει να ξερει κανεις οτι δεν ειναι media center αλλα movie player: Όλες οι άλλες λειτουργίες που απαιτούν interactive interface (φωτογραφίες, μουσική, youtube κλπ) ειναι πρακτικά πολύ αργές.

Ευχαριστώ και δημόσια τον JB172 για το δάνειο του TP-Link, το οποίο παρεπιμπτόντως έχει πολυ γρήγορο web interface (χωρίς κίνηση στο δίκτυο, με κίνηση δεν ξερω...), μακράν ταχύτερο απο κάθε άλλη non-pc συσκευή έχω δουλέψει! Ίσως εχει δυνατή CPU για να σηκώνει ταχυτητες N οπότε χωρίς κίνηση το web if του πεφτει ελαφρύ. Αν έπαιζε και σε client θα το σκεφτόμουν να πάρω 2 για να δώσω ενσυρματο N στο egreat.

----------


## avel

> Η Acer έχει βγάλει αυτό http://www.engadget.com/2009/04/07/acer ... spirerevo/ που είναι βασισμένο στην πλατφόρμα της nvidia. Αλλά δεν το έχω βρει πουθενα προς αγορα


Φαίνεται ότι το έφερε το e-sh*p: e-sh*p.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.912356

300 ευρώ.

Χμμμμμμμ!!! Αν έχει καλό performance στα 1080p, τότε πραγματικά δεν αξίζει _καθόλου_ πλέον η αγορά ενός NMT έστω και με 120 ευρώ.

Κι εδώ, παίρνεις μαζί ΚΑΙ το wireless, ΚΑΙ το Vista license, ΚΑΙ keyboard/mouse, ΚΑΙ σκληρό 160GB, ΚΑΙ card reader!!! 

Και άλλωστε, xbmc rocks!

----------


## coffeex

Απλά η NVIDIA με το VDPAU τα σπάει ... το έχω δοκιμάσει με mplayer και η χρήση της cpu σε 1080p παίζει πλέον max 12-14% ο ένας πυρήνας μόνο, στο acer λογικά θα κάνει μεγαλύτερη χρήση της cpu αλλά λογικά θα παίζει κανονικά στα 1080p. 
NVIDIA VDPAU Benchmarks

----------


## dimitriss

σημερα έπεσα πάνω σε αυτο

http://www.verbatim-europe.co.uk/en_1/p ... 17600.html
http://www.aprmedia.com/products-6638-V ... fbb6604f19
τι λετε? αξιζει 199€?

----------


## JB172

199 έως 215 ευρώ έκανε το Egrate EG-M31B χωρίς να έχει δέκτη DVB-T και χωρίς δυνατότητα recording.
Αν μπορεί να παίξει και ελληνικούς υπότιτλους νομίζω ότι αξίζει τα λεφτά του.

----------


## dimitriss

λέει ότι :Supports multilingual subtitles 
ποιος ξερει αν ειναι και τα ελληνικα μεσα...

----------


## avel

Πήρα το Acer Aspire Revo 3600.

Μερικά caveats για κάποιον που το σκέφτεται και βαριέται να διαβάσει reviews όπως εγώ, που τα εξηγούν αναλυτικά:

* Το VDPAU (Video acceleration) δεν παίζει στο xbmc για windows. (Ή παίζει μόνο σε κάποια recent svn build, δεν είμαι σίγουρος). Πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσετε κάποιο άλλο πρόγραμμα στα Windows (π.χ. mediaportal) ή να μπει linux και να στηθεί εκεί xbmc.

* Το μεγαλύτερο μειονέκτημά του ως ένα htpc είναι ότι δεν έχει remote control. Ίσως θέλετε να χρησιμοποιήσετε κάποιο wireless media-center-style keyboard.

* Δεν έχει optical out, και ο μόνος τρόπος να βγάλεις Dolby Digital, DTS και γενικά ο,τιδήποτε με πάνω από δύο κανάλια είναι η HDMI. Αν έχετε ενισχυτή που έχει μόνο optical / coaxial in και όχι hdmi, θα βρεθείτε προ εκπλήξεως! Ευτυχώς η TV μου είχε όλως τυχαίως digital audio OUT σε coaxial (τυχαία το είδα!!) και προσπέρασα αυτό το εμπόδιο.

* Στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει η Linux version (1GB ram και 50 ευρω φθηνοτερο)

Αντε, ας πω και μερικά θετικά για να ισορροπήσει το ζήτημα.

* Είναι ΠΟΛΥΥΥ αθόρυβο.

* Πολλέεεεες USB θύρες!

* Καλή ποιότητα κατασκευής, ωραία τα παρελκόμενα (όπως το VESA mount για να στηθεί πίσω από ένα monitor).

Δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ακόμα εκτενώς στο LAN για να δω αν είναι ικανοποιητικό το network throughoutput. Αλλά είμαι θετικός ότι τα maximum 7 Mbytes/sec του NMT μέσω FTP τα έχει με το παραπάνω....

Υ.Γ. ίσως κάποιος mod θα μπορούσε να αλλάξει το θέμα σε "HD Media Players (Egreat, NMTs, WDTV, Nvidia ION,...)"

----------


## PriestRunner

Καλησπέρα ,
Θα ήθελα μια βοήθεια όσο αφορά για επιλογή ανάμεσα σε ένα από τα δυο ακόλουθα .:

Popcorn Hour A-110
EGREAT EG-M31B HDMI 1.3 NETWORK PLAYER

Έκατσα και διάβασα στο φορουμ αλλά και πάλι δεν μπορώ να αποφασίσω. Θα ήθελα να μου προτείνετε ποιο πιστεύετε κατά την γνώμη σας είναι καλύτερο. Μέχρι την επομένη παρασκευή θα πρέπει να έχω πάρει ένα από τα δυο, εκτός αν υπάρχει κάποιο νέο στην αγορά που να υπερκαλύπτει και τα δυο.
Η διαφορά τιμής δεν με ενοχλεί.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων .

----------


## ngia

πιθανό πρόβλημα με μελλοντικά firmware updates στα e-great
http://www.mpcclub.com/modules.php?name ... ic&t=22449
ισως και ο λόγος που δεν έχουν βάλει δικτυακές δυνατότητες στο eg-m33h

----------


## dimitriss

Η asrock έχει βγάλει αυτό http://www.asrock.com/nettop/spec/ION%20330.asp που δείχνει πολυ καλο. Εχει 2πυρινο επεξεργαστη, 350 GB, και dvd (βγαινει κ με blue ray αλλα στην ελλαδα δεν το βρηκα) και ειναι στα 299€

----------


## papashark

> πιθανό πρόβλημα με μελλοντικά firmware updates στα e-great
> http://www.mpcclub.com/modules.php?name ... ic&t=22449
> ισως και ο λόγος που δεν έχουν βάλει δικτυακές δυνατότητες στο eg-m33h


Τώρα βγήκε ένας και έγραψε μια βλακεία σε ένα φόρουμ, και εσύ το έδεσες κόμπο ?

Σκέψου πόσες βλακείες έχουμε γράψει εδώ μέσα....

Μην σου πω σκέψου τις φήμες που πετάει κάθε τόσο ο commando που νομίζει ότι είναι προφήτης,...

----------


## papako

δεν νομίζω ότι ο Hi-Jack είναι ο οποιοσδήποτε. Ο χρόνος θα δείξει

----------


## papashark

> δεν νομίζω ότι ο Hi-Jack είναι ο οποιοσδήποτε. Ο χρόνος θα δείξει


Εγώ δεν τον ξέρω, τι wind ID έχει ?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## avel

Εεεε, ποιος _είναι_ ο Hi-Jack?  :: 


Edit: Με πρόλαβες Πάνο!  ::

----------


## papako

διαλέξτε ένα link από τα παρακάτω. έχει γράψει σχεδον όλα τα revews. 
http://www.mpcclub.com/modules.php?name=Reviews

----------


## ngia

μακάρι να βρουν λύση γιατί αλλιώς κρίμα,
πριν κάθε μήνα έβγαινε νεό f/w
http://www.egreatworld.com/en/endownloa ... 20firmware
από 30/06 μοιάζει να το χουν παρατήσει..

εδώ φαίνεται μια ελπίδα.. http://www.egreatworld.com/en/forum/for ... D=116&PN=2 
_hi, 
Here is the encouraging response I received from a suite of EGREAT my mail : 
hi,sir, 
we hope the new FW can be released by the end of this month.pls wait, 
i will push our SW engineer._

----------


## papashark

Μην νομίζεις ότι και στα άλλα μοντέλα έβγαζαν κάθε μήνα, κάθε 3-4 μήνες βλέπαμε...

Άσε που καμιά φορά παύει να έχει νόημα το κάθε μήνα, από τότε που έβαλαν DTS support στην HDMI πόρτα, εγώ δεν έχω ξανακοιτάξει αν έχουν βγάλει νέο firmware...

----------


## ngia

ας βάλουν samba (σωστά όμως) και ftp στο 33h και ας μην ξαναβγάλουν άλλο fw  ::

----------


## gRooV

παιδιά που βρίσκουμε firmware μιας που έκλεισε το egreat.gr ; θέλω να πάρω το 34 αλλά ακόμα ψάχνω το firmware για να επιβεβαιώσω ότι κάνει dts downmix.

----------


## JB172

> παιδιά που βρίσκουμε firmware μιας που έκλεισε το egreat.gr ; θέλω να πάρω το 34 αλλά ακόμα ψάχνω το firmware για να επιβεβαιώσω ότι κάνει dts downmix.


Η επίσημη ιστοστελίδα.
http://www.egreatworld.com/en/index.asp

Κάνει dts downmix. Το έχω περάσει στο M34A και δουλεύει μια χαρά.
firmware -> http://www.egreatworld.com/en/Download. ... 20firmware
fix list -> http://www.egreatworld.com/en/DownloadShow.asp?ID=32

----------


## gRooV

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gRooV
> 
> παιδιά που βρίσκουμε firmware μιας που έκλεισε το egreat.gr ; θέλω να πάρω το 34 αλλά ακόμα ψάχνω το firmware για να επιβεβαιώσω ότι κάνει dts downmix.
> 
> 
> Η επίσημη ιστοστελίδα.
> http://www.egreatworld.com/en/index.asp
> 
> Κάνει dts downmix. Το έχω περάσει στο M34A και δουλεύει μια χαρά.
> ...



ωραίος, ευχαριστώ!  ::

----------


## gRooV

Να κάνω και εγώ μερικές παρατηρήσεις όσον αφορά το Μ34Α μιας που είναι κλειδωμένο το δικό του θέμα.
Εχει καταφέρει κανείς να παίξει *μέσω ethernet* κάποιο 1920x1080 demo εταιρείας (panasonic,toshiba...) με bitrate εικόνας γύρω στα 40mbit; Από usb παίζει κανονικά, από το δίκτυο όμως κάνει κολλήματα ώσπου χάνεται τελείως ο ήχος. Φαίνεται να "τραβάει" κανονικά γύρω στα 5-6mbyte/sec από το lan. Δεν αναφέρομαι σε αρχεία με χαμηλό bitrate. Ενδεικτικά κάποια που μου παρουσιάζουν πρόβλημα είναι The Pipettes, Samsung Oceanic.

----------


## commando

δεν αποκλειεται αλλα ανεβασε το demo μεσα στο δικτυο πχ torrent για να στο δοκιμασω και εγω αν θες.

----------


## JB172

Το δοκίμασε ο Papashark σε 3 διαφορετικές πηγές :

1) AzBox Elite (DVB-S2/T2 receiver/media player), πολλά σπασίματα στην εικόνα.

2) Egreat EG-M31B, 3 σπασίματα στην εικόνα, το μισό χωρίς ήχο καθόλου.

3) PC (όχι τούμπανο, 4πύρηνο AMD, με ενσωματωμένη κάρτα γραφικών), καθόλου σπασίματα στην εικόνα, διαδοχικά. σπασίματα στον ήχο.
Ολα τράβαγαν από έναν WD World Edition δικτυακό δίσκο 500GM, επάνω σε 100αρι switch.

4) To παραπάνω PC, παίζοντας την ταινία locally, είχε τα ίδια ακριβώς αποτελέσματα.

----------


## geosid

> Το δοκίμασε ο Papashark σε 3 διαφορετικές πηγές :
> 
> 1) AzBox Elite (DVB-S2/T2 receiver/media player), πολλά σπασίματα στην εικόνα.
> 
> 2) Egreat EG-M31B, 3 σπασίματα στην εικόνα, το μισό χωρίς ήχο καθόλου.
> 
> 3) PC (όχι τούμπανο, 4πύρηνο AMD, με ενσωματωμένη κάρτα γραφικών), καθόλου σπασίματα στην εικόνα, διαδοχικά. σπασίματα στον ήχο.
> Ολα τράβαγαν από έναν WD World Edition δικτυακό δίσκο 500GM, επάνω σε 100αρι switch.
> 
> 4) To παραπάνω PC, παίζοντας την ταινία locally, είχε τα ίδια ακριβώς αποτελέσματα.


ετοιμασου για μπαν τωρα που μιλας εκ μερους του παπασαρκ , ειναι σαν να σκαλισες τον ταφο Τουταγχαμών αχαχαχαχαχ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

Εγώ δεν μίλησα εκ μέρους του papashark, ούτε έκανα κανένα quote με το nickname του.
Μου τα είχε πει και απλά τα μετέφερα για την γνώση στο θέμα.  ::  

Μπορούσα να μην τα γράψω καθόλου και απλά να το προσπερνούσα.

Αν είναι νά' ρθει θε να' ρθεί αλλιώς θα προσπεράσει. (το ban)  ::  

Το νου σου geosid γιατί θα σε στείλω στην Δικαστική Επιτροπή  ::  http://www.elao.gr/web/de.htm

Δεν μας στέλνετε και στα OT για να μην χαλάμε το θέμα;

----------


## gRooV

> Το δοκίμασε ο Papashark σε 3 διαφορετικές πηγές :
> 
> 1) AzBox Elite (DVB-S2/T2 receiver/media player), πολλά σπασίματα στην εικόνα.
> 
> 2) Egreat EG-M31B, 3 σπασίματα στην εικόνα, το μισό χωρίς ήχο καθόλου.
> 
> 3) PC (όχι τούμπανο, 4πύρηνο AMD, με ενσωματωμένη κάρτα γραφικών), καθόλου σπασίματα στην εικόνα, διαδοχικά. σπασίματα στον ήχο.
> Ολα τράβαγαν από έναν WD World Edition δικτυακό δίσκο 500GM, επάνω σε 100αρι switch.
> 
> 4) To παραπάνω PC, παίζοντας την ταινία locally, είχε τα ίδια ακριβώς αποτελέσματα.


Αρα το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι μέσω δικτύου δεν μπορεί να είμαστε και τόσο απαιτητικοί! Ναι μεν παίζει βαρβάτα αρχεία από usb, αλλά από ethernet όχι.

----------


## commando

μια δοκιμη θα μας πεισει,αλλα εχω δει μεγαλα bitrate χωρις προβλημα μηπως εχει καποιο θεμα το switch σου?Exω κανει αιτηση να μεταφερθουμε στο M34A προσεχως,οποτε αναμενουμε.
Βασικα κανε μια αυτο που σου ειπα ανεβασε το σαν torrent να το δοκιμασουμε οσοι το εχουμε.  ::

----------


## avel

> Αρα το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι μέσω δικτύου δεν μπορεί να είμαστε και τόσο απαιτητικοί!


Oh yes. Είναι ψιλοαπογοήτευση το throughput του NMT. Ειχα κι εγω προβλημα με το Top Gear Polar Special σε 1080p με πολυ υψηλο bitrate. Μονο locally παιζει.

Αλλά και ο WD World Edition που είδα να αναφέρεται παραπάνω, έχει κι αυτο αρκετα χαλια επιδοσεις...

Παντως, ενα NMT ειναι προφανες οτι δεν... πολυκανει για να "παριστανει" ενα NAS.

(_Edit_: Αναφέρομαι στο M-31B, δε γνωρίζω εάν τα καινούρια έχουν κάποια βελτίωση στο συγκεκριμένο τομέα).

Πρεπει να κατσω να σας γραψω τις εντυπωσεις μου απο το Acer Revo καποια στιγμη. Εχει θετικα και αρνητικα. Αυτο που θα αναφερω τωρα, μια που η κουβεντα ειναι στο network throughput, ειναι οτι _μπορω_ να αντιγραφω αρχεια εκει στο maximum 100 Mbit (με scp), και ταυτοχρονα να μπορει να παιζει μουσικη χωρις να κανει σπασιματα. (Το NMT *ΔΕΝ* το εκανε αυτο! Για την ακριβεια, αν γραφεις ή διαβαζεις κάτι με FTP, δε μπορεις να δεις ή να ακούσεις τίποτε άλλο).

----------


## gRooV

> μια δοκιμη θα μας πεισει,αλλα εχω δει μεγαλα bitrate χωρις προβλημα μηπως εχει καποιο θεμα το switch σου?Exω κανει αιτηση να μεταφερθουμε στο M34A προσεχως,οποτε αναμενουμε.
> Βασικα κανε μια αυτο που σου ειπα ανεβασε το σαν torrent να το δοκιμασουμε οσοι το εχουμε.



τα βίντεο που ανέφερα υπάρχουν εδώ και μήνες διαθέσιμα...
http://www.byteme.awmn/details.php?id=19524
http://www.byteme.awmn/details.php?id=15106

----------

